# camping



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Today I will be camping for the first time. My dd and sil bought a 34 foot travel trailer. Problem is we are going to a state park and they don't have internet at the camp sites. We will be there for 2 days. This would be west of san Antonio texas.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have a great time Karen! You dont need a computer when camping anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

cough cough, if you have cell service you can use your phone as a hot spot. Just a thought.

We lived in our motorhome for several years. It's very doable and a really enjoyable way to camp, especially if you have AC.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Just pretend you're "back then" .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> cough cough, if you have cell service you can use your phone as a hot spot. Just a thought.
> 
> We lived in our motorhome for several years. It's very doable and a really enjoyable way to camp, especially if you have AC.


I forgot about cell phones etc, and texting and so on. I see enough drivers texting while riding my motorcycle. 
Personally I've never had a cell phone and I dont know how to text lol. I dont know much about electronic stuff including my laptop. Stone age...yup, that's me!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't had a land line in years. When I last had one I couldn't depend on it working so I cut it off. Found having the cell much more convenient overall. I didn't use mine as a hot spot until hubs was in UAB and I was staying somewhere that had awful wifi.

I don't like what they've done to operating systems over the years. While they've made them easier for the general public to use they took away things that I used in the OS that most don't know about.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Have a good time!We'll be here when you return to civilization.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Have a good time!We'll be here when you return to civilization.


Who's spreading the rumor that we're civilized?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Back at my daughter's now. Camping with No cell, no wifi, no internet. Just text. But really no one to text except my husband who's home stealing the heart of my dog while I'm away. I won't be home until Wednesday.

We had a good time, the first night, beer and pizza, the 2nd night burgers, etc. The park is huge and in the hills about 2 hours from san Antonio. Many many people tent camping. The bathrooms were great and had nice hot water. The first night, I guess my dd and sil didn't do something right and the sewage tank under the camper started stinking. Bad. Like 50 feet away. So we ended up packing and closing up the camper -what needed to be, and taking it to a dump station. All better. It happened to me when I took our motorhome to Ocala for 5 days. It started stinking bad, and I ended up finding out that I hooked the dirty water pipe up right, but never turned the lever. Really important. 

The sites at this place had electric and water. Dumping stations at certain areas. 
Pros. Camper is big and has 3 slides and a center counter kitchen. It's just really too big. One bdrm up front and 4 bunks in the back. Those 4 bunks can make into a table and booth. The ac was cold but way too loud. Really loud. My dd and SIL spent 1/2 a day loading it up for a 2 night trip. OMG! that's a lot of work . I wanted a camper but now I'm not sure. It's just too much work . The people with the tents had all their friends with tents and set up with the table and food in the center. It looked great. With a grill and a cooler, and not a whole lot more, LOL. Then when we got back it took hours to unload it, and it's not been cleaned inside yet. There's just too much "house" to bring along. They had a tv antennae so we watched some Law and Order.

DD gets us all up at 8am. She's rushing us along to climb this mountain. I got about 200 feet up and changed my mind. They are nuts. Those were so steep and all loose rocks of all sizes. I got a few pictures but they just don't do the terrain justice. So then there's mountain #2. She tells me it's not as bad. Well- no not the beginning. But then it got real bad. Like me on my hands and feet a lot, and they ended up having to help me all the way up and back down.

That afternoon we went to a river called Frio. You drop your tube at one end and it takes about an hour to float all the way back. That was a lot of fun. The river was not that deep and the water was clear. It's a lot longer than what we were on. It was beautiful and I would go there again. On one side they had some ropes hanging from trees for swinging into the water. The grandkids did that. It was fun. I'll post pics when I figure out how to get them from my phone to my laptop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome back to the world of technology. I'll bet you were really jonesing being cut off like that. About like us this evening when lightning took our TV satellite. Luckily I got a wild hair one day and bought an antenna so at least one TV works until they get here and replace the fried components. 

That two whole days of loading the camper will stop once they get used to it. It's hard to know what is needed the first few trips out. And it's always good to have "camper" stuff left in the camper so there isn't all of that toting in and out. As to the black water tank, you don't leave that lever in the open position. Otherwise things like the toilet paper lay there and can end up blocking the the hose when you try to clean it. Gray water can be left open. 

I don't do mountains any more and no way would I have even tried so kudos to you for giving it a try, not just once but twice. 

Plug your phone in to the computer, it should automatically want to download your pics.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I love the Frio river! I have been in it a lot when I was,a kid.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay Robin, I'll try plugging in. I tried dropbox, but can't find them on my laptop. Don't know where they went.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're probably in the cloud somewhere.

With my Iphone when I plug the phone in to the computer it automatically asks if it should download my pics. It's a busy little thing because most of the time I plug in to my computer I'm charging the phone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, found the pics. For some reason, my laptop has one cloud, which I never asked for. Everything else I have Dropbox. So it took hours but I finally realized my error and had to reload dropbox. The other thing was I had all "markers"? in my pics but no thumbnail picture. I finally found out how to switch the pics to be represented by pics and not "markers". Yea! One more learning opportunity. 

I think that me and pc's have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In their effort to make them easier for users they made them so much harder in other regards. I really don't like a bunch of the changes they made in 7. I'm liable to get a Mac and move away from Windows on my next one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. I think windows 8/10 has become this overweight albatross who just can't get out of it's own way. Then eliminates things and uses apps. I don't like apps. I actually liked Vista. I have never had so many blue circles or words that write only after a pause. Or stuff taking forever to load. Even stuff on my own computer. 

You think Mac is the answer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think any of them is a good answer any more. What I don't like about Windows latest trick is taking control away for when and what gets updated. And then using my data to share the updates with others? I'm not digging that at all. I'm too limited to just toss it to someone else.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't like the standard features that have disappeared over the years and requiring apps. But I do think that windows 10 is a walrus. Overstuffed where no processer can move as fast as they should especially with wifi.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Re camping. I think that the perfect idea for me is a camper called a hybrid. Not a popup. One about 20 feet long with a pop out tent at each end. Full bathroom, kitchen, and dinette or couch. Nothing special. Something that provokes going outside. They do have air conditioning and heated mattresses. Oh what fun!

Makes my mouth water. At this time of year, we may not even need hook ups for overnights. Looks like all the state parks in Fla are dog friendly within reason.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like a great setup when thinking about how you liked how the tenters gathered together outside. It will provide you with sleeping comfort, a place to hide if the weather is not nice but is confined enough that you have the desire to be out socializing.


----------

